# Effexor/SNRI's



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

I've tried to get my doc to give me Klonazepam, but he wouldn't. I get the feeling no-one understands how bad dp is, I guess I look too healthy or something. Anyway, he wanted me to try Effexor, but I'm very sceptical of SSRI's and SNRI's, as I get the impression it's very unpredictable. Plus, I always seem to get the not-common-or-so-they-tell-me side-effects. Whit EVERY drug.

Have any of you tried* Effexor,* in what way does it affect you/the dp etc??

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

All I can say is that i havent heard any bad reports for effexor in DPD people. ive only heard good things. :wink:


----------



## hd83 (Jan 10, 2006)

I took Effexor for months, up to 300mg at one point. Didn't have any bad side effects at all. Didn't help the DR at all, but it definitely didn't hurt me either. I'd say give it a shot. It's worked for some people.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

hd83 said:


> I took Effexor for months, up to 300mg at one point. Didn't have any bad side effects at all. Didn't help the DR at all, but it definitely didn't hurt me either. I'd say give it a shot. It's worked for some people.


I agree Anny. :wink:


----------

